
Show HN: Node TypeScript Architecture (WIP) - jbreckmckye
https://github.com/jbreckmckye/node-typescript-architecture
======
jbreckmckye
This is a work-in-progress reference architecture for Node.js projects.

Its key features are

\- an IOC, domain first development style \- isolation of pure, domain focused
code \- an easy way to compose together "adapters" providing side effects \-
documentation in the form of a GitBook guide

It's still quite early in development and feedback is very valuable.

I hope you have as much pleasure reading it as I had writing it.

